# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Симуляторы >  Рыбалка дома

## RixAlex

Тут буду выкладывать свои игры по рыбалке. Если у вас есть то тоже заливайте

Вот первая:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Название: *Rapala Pro Fishing*
Разработчик: FUN Labs
Издатель: Activison
Платформа: PC
Жанр: Sport
Формат: ISO образ
Размер: 386 mb

Описание:
Отличный симулятор спортивной рыбалки. Зачем скучать дома, когда можно отправиться в захватывающее кругосветное путешествие, принять участие в настоящем водным трофи, забросить крючок в экзотические озера и реки мира, чтобы выдать на гора MoonShine кучу драгоценных трофеев? Ответ на этот вопрос напрашивается сам собой, а Rapala воплощает мечты в реальность!MoonShine Окунитесь в уникальный мир спортивного рыболовства, став участником более чем 20-ти азартных турниров. Ловите окуней, щук, лосось, семгу, форель и множество других, более экзотических видов рыб. В вашем распоряжении 500 000 актов водной поверхност MoonShineи в самых желанных уголках планеты, плюс бонусные локации, которые открывают по ходу игры. Рай для страстных профессионалов!
В игре Rapala Pro Fishing вы увидете как потрясающе проработан подводный мир, насколько сильно детализированы рыбы и MoonShine получите полное управление над удочкой.

- 11 видов высокодетализированных рыб, с наинатуральнейшим поведением;
- 12 уникальных точек рыбной ловли по всему миру;
- 2 режима игры: Свободная рыбалка - сами выбираете все опции и место рыбалки. Режим Соревнований - 20 различных соревнований между рыбаками;
- Более 750 реальных приманок фирмы Rapala;MoonShine
- Впервые вы сможете получить полный контроль над удочкой;
- Подводный MoonShine мир выглядит как настяощий - проникающие лучи солнца, подводная растительность и т.д.;
- Возможность смотреть на MoonShine процесс ловли над водой или под водой;
- Самоучитель ловли поможеть вам советами, которые могут пригодится вам даже на реальной рыбалке;

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------


## RixAlex

Вот еще пару ссылок

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - рыболовный журнал
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - простенькая игрушка
*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* - сборник отчетов за 2008 год

----------

